

Installing Hubot on Heroku - RandallBrown
http://visuallounge.techsmith.com/2011/11/dev_corner_-_installing_hubot.html

======
MicahWedemeyer
Note: hubot is super-awesome fun, but will _destroy_ your campfire chatroom.
Once hubot gets in there, it will be full of random images and stupid crap.
Makes it a lot more fun and a lot less useful at the same time.

------
mgrouchy
I don't want to be a hater, but how is this a blogpost(and on the front page
of HN)? All of this is literally in Hubots readme.

~~~
RandallBrown
If you've never used Heroku or git, the Read Me isn't all that helpful. I
tried to fill in some of the blanks that I ran across while getting it up and
running.

